# Which is the best edition...



## ReformedChapin (Jul 9, 2009)

Which is the best version of Calvin's Institutes and Bunyan's Pilgrims Progress to buy? My gf is going to get them as a present for me but she asked me which version I would like I came to you PB peps the experts.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 9, 2009)

The "best" is a matter of taste. The standard scholarly translation of Calvin is the Battles edition published by Westminster and retailing for $80 (often discounted to $50-$60).

I prefer the older Beveridge edition CBD sells for about $15-$16.

Battles is standard for referencing (and has some good footnotes). He takes a dynamic view of Calvin's words in some places. Beveridge is a little less flashy but is newly typeset in an attractive font that I find easier to read than the Battles edition. And, Beveridge sticks a little closer to the literal words of Calvin.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 9, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> The "best" is a matter of taste. The standard scholarly trarnslation of Calvin is the Battles edition published by Westminster and retailing for $80 (often discounted to $50-$60).
> 
> I prefer the older Beveridge edition CBD sells for about $15-$16.
> 
> Battles is standard for referencing (and has some good footnotes). He takes a dynamic view of Calvin's words in some places. Beveridge is a little less flashy but is newly typeset in an attractive font that I find easier to read than the Battles edition. And, Beveridge sticks a little closer to the literal words of Calvin.



Beveridge Edition it is then... 80 bucks 

What about Bunyans book?


----------



## Andres (Jul 9, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who makes decisions based on price!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A S (Jul 9, 2009)

what about this? is it good?

Institutes of the Christian Religion (2 Vol Set) :: John Calvin (1509-1564) :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

thanks


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some comments by Reformation 21 on the best edition Translations of the Institutes - Blogging the Institutes.
As for Bunyan's Pilgrims Progress, see Publications. There is a full commentary at Commentary on Pilgrims Progress


----------



## jambo (Jul 9, 2009)

Re Pilgrim's Progress: I like Nimmo's 1895 version which is the version reprinted by the Banner of Truth. I like it as it contains both parts and has wide margins should you wish to make notes. The margins also contain the original marginal notes and scripture refs. 

I try and read this book every second year so I have written many notes and observations in the margins. I was gutted then when an airline company lost my luggage that contained this beloved book. I was however delighted to be reunited with it later on when it was found.

The Pilgrim's Progress contained in volume 3 of Bunyan's works is also very good as it has a lengthy introduction by the editor George Offer and contains notes by various commentators.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the version of PP done in the Oxford World Classics series. Also I prefer Beveridge.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 9, 2009)

There's also the John Allen translation of the Institutes. However, I see under Stephen's link, that Dr. David Calhoun didn't think much of that translation. Not sure where you might find the Norton translation.

There is a set of the Allen translation available on eBay at the moment (I have no stake in this listing), with a starting bid of $9.99. One bidder so far.

Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion-2vol set
Item number: 200359680034


----------



## christiana (Jul 9, 2009)

For Pilgrim's Progress get the classic one that has the scriptures in the margin.

For the Institutes the Battles edition is mostly thought to be preferred, not necessarily the best, just preferred.

-----Added 7/9/2009 at 09:20:06 EST-----

I just ordered the Study Manual for Pilgrim's Progress and will be anxious to go through it again in this book, which has the book content on the left side and the study notes on the right side of the pages. Sounds great.


----------



## jambo (Jul 9, 2009)

I just came across an online study guide (pdf) for PP

Commentary on Pilgrims Progress


----------



## Berean (Jul 9, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> *Beveridge Edition it is then... 80 bucks*



Nope, only $16.47

Amazon.com: Institutes of the Christian Religion: John Calvin, Henry Beveridge: Books

$13.99 at CBD

Here's a Freeware version for Windows: Calvin's Institutes - Beveridge Version


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 9, 2009)

The inexpensive CBD edition (Beveridge) is the one that I am reading this time around (in book 4 now). The more expensive Battles edition ($80 retail, on sale for as low as $50) is a bit more difficult to read (for my eyes anyhow; it looks like a copy of a copy of a copy to me) than the newly typeset version of the Beveridge. I read the 2 vol. Battles in seminary back in the day when Benjamin Franklin printed them off for us just before class and we read them by candle light while listening to the sounds of the British muskets in the distance.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 9, 2009)

As for Buyan I like the 1891 Edition listed on this page.

SGCB | Book Search


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 9, 2009)

Berean said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> > *Beveridge Edition it is then... 80 bucks*
> ...



My 80 dollars comment was for the Battles edition. 

Not the cheaper Beveridege edition.

Thanks to all for their suggestions, I will let my gf know right away.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm still not sure which version of the Pilgrims Progress to get.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jul 11, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> I'm still not sure which version of the Pilgrims Progress to get.



CBD has The Pilgrim's Progress from the Hendrickson Christian Classics series for $6.99; hardback. 

I also have the revised in modern English version...don't bother.


----------

